
Google has shut down the ability to leave ANY review on Chrome extensions - saadalem
https://twitter.com/thepatwalls/status/1252597845879697408
======
andymoe
Probably because they use so many contractors for moderation but won’t let
them work remotely so they have a staffing issue now.

------
Khelavaster
Or possibly a critical security hole in commenting.

